# robert c. byrd dam



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone being fishing here this year? Im heading there this evening. Will let you know how things go.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

I was there this morning, only got 1 sheephead and 1 buffalo on gold flake 1/4 ounce jig. Wish i had waited till this evening to go. Water temp is 40.
Crabby


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't Tell said:


> I was there this morning, only got 1 sheephead and 1 buffalo on gold flake 1/4 ounce jig. Wish i had waited till this evening to go. Water temp is 40.
> Crabby



Thanks for the report! Ohio side?


----------



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Fished there yesterday evening and not a bite. Fished with spoons, hair jigs and curly tail grubs. Water level was fine but later in the evening they started letting water out. There was four people fishing and nothing for anyone of us. Hopefully the water temp will get warmer soon and maybe fish will start biting.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Bite usually picks up in April it seems. Good hybrid fishing. Still learning the dam, only started fishing there a few years ago. If you want water conditions, go to:
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=galw2&hydro_type=0
If the water level is above 21ft, it means the upper platform is covered. It gets crowded on that platform though...pack light and scramble on the rocks (I carry a backpack).


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Has anyone paid attention to that stream gauge? Is it reading correctly now?

Last summer it was often off by several feet. (usually high)


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

here is a link for the upper and lower gage at each dam, plus other usable info.

http://corpslocks.usace.army.mil/lpwb/f?p=121:4:0::NO:::


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Not sure if the gauges are accurate (the NOAA and ACE pages both list 21.25 ft right at the moment), but even if they're off they'll let you know where the water is at if your fishing from the bank access on the Ohio side.

Those water temps are still pretty cold. Wonder what's eating this evening...


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the handicap acess gate still locked on the Ohio side at RCB ?


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah it is. And no luck for me this evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

any reports at the Byrd? Water levels, hopefully will be dropping soon.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

4/12 Caught a dozen Mooneye (under a bobber) and 4 small Channels (off the bottom) My fishing Bud got an eel! (also off the bottom) Nightcrawlers got them all.


----------



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

went yesterday evening with a couple of friends. water was over the new handicap parking. we managed to catch 10 sauger. used a pink and chartruese curly tail. also on white and plain chartruese as well. water is pretty rough right now.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

went this evening 4/17 and caught 6 sauger 3 white bass 2 drum


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the sauger reports guys,,,
Were there any eggs left in 'em??? Milking?


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

They appeared to be spawned out, no eggs or milt when i dressed them out.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

At the Byrd right now! If anyones down come say hi to the bearded guy in the red/tan hat!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

Going to put my boat in tomorrow and fish the wall. White tracker with blue stripe. Grandsons are excited!


----------



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

going to go try again either today or tomorrow. hopefully things are starting to happen.


----------



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

catch anything yet fishnerd? How is the water today?


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Water was stained, not too fast, kinda high (washing over the upper fishing deck but it's usable if you have boots). Thermometer said 48 degrees.

Hybrids and drum were jumping but being picky. I must have tossed every bait in my tacklebox at them this morning. Everyone else having same problem. Finally got a good bite on a 3-jig umbrella rig. And it was a good one:










21", 4lbs. Good enough for a Fish Ohio. It was the only fish I caught today but worth it.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

BOAT FISHED Saturday 4/19, 1 NICE WALLEYE 3.84 LBS, 2 SAUGER 1 HYBRID, 2 DRUM, HAD SEVERAL FISH HOOKED THAT GOT OFF. QUARTER OUNCE JIG, WHITE GRUB.
LOWRANCE WATER TEMP WAS 56 DEGREES


----------



## stump22 (Mar 11, 2014)

havent been back to the byrd for a while. Anything good happening?


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I went Sunday night but two of the gates were up so it was nearly unfishable. Wont be fishable for a while with all this rain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

NWS is predicting a 15-foot rise on the river over the next few days. Looks like the next week is out. Which stinks because the wiper run should be starting soon.


----------

